# [SOLVED] Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, all. I recently bought a Wansview NCB541W IP camera. I've managed to get it installed, and the camera is currently in my living room, which I can view from my home desktop computer through my wireless router. My next step is to view it from my iPhone or other computers, and this part has truly been a nightmare. Okay, here's my setup so far: I'm using a TP-Link TL-WR841ND router. A have AT&T DSL, so in the router's settings, Dynamic IP is my WAN connection type. Under the "Forwarding" tab, among other things is UPnP, where I can see my Xbox 360 and my IP camera listed.

In the camera's network settings, it has a unique IP address, along with the subnet mask, gateway, etc. The camera was originally set to http port 80, but the instructions said to change it to something else, so it's now using port 8080, which is also shown in the UPnP section of my router, mentioned above. Under its wireless settings, I have "Using Wireless LAN" checked, and my SSID, share key, etc. is all there. Under UPnP settings, "Use UPnP To Map Port" is checked.

Now, I've tried various experiments with the Virtual Servers (also under the router's "Forwarding" tab), Address Reservation (under "DHCP" tab), Dyanamic DNS, and IP & MAC binding, but no matter what I do, I can't seem to get an open port (according to the YouGetSignal port testing tool) which will allow me to view the IP camera from somewhere other than my desktop. So I hope someone here can help me with this. It would be much appreciated! :smile:


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

I feel like I'm really close. Using Dyn's open port tool, I'm getting this message: "An attempted connection to (external IP Address here):8080 was *refused*. This typically indicates that there are no services available on that port, but that it is NOT being blocked by a firewall or your ISP." At first I was getting a different message, but after changing some firewall settings I'm getting this one. So maybe it's just one minor thing that I'm missing which somebody here might know about.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Hello and welcome to TSF,

When you have port forwarded the IP camera's ports, did you verify that those are the correct ports? You might want to consult the manual of your IP camera system.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Please post make and models of any modems or ADSL modem/routers and/or access points/wireless routers that you are using?


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

2xg: Thanks! Yes, the camera's manual said to change the port from 80 to something else... wasn't specific about any particular numbers, though. I'd read another NCB541W user's blog who said they were successfully using port 8080, so that's what I chose. Then, I went into my router settings and used Port Forwarding for port 8080. I'm not 100% sure I've done that correctly, though. Under my router's "Port Forwarding" section, the camera is already listed under the UPnP tab. It shows 8080 as the internal and external port, along with the camera's unique IP address and TCP protocol. I also went to the Virtual Servers tab and entered port 8080 there. It shows 8080 as IP Service Port and Internal Port, along with my computer's IP address and "all" protocol.

TheCyberMan: My modem is a Motorola Netopia 2210-02-10NA ADSL2+ Gateway. My router is a TP-Link TL-WR841ND.


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Are you using a web browser to view the camera remotely? If so, which one, and what others have you tried? Are the other devices that you are trying to view it with on the same network, or across the internet?

A while back I set up some IP cameras and the problem was an internet security setting on Internet Explorer that was preventing access. The cameras also were not compatible with any other browsers, so it had to be IE. That's just one possible thing to look into. If you are using a browser and getting an error message, what is the exact error message that the browser is giving you?


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

CubicleCowboy: I'm able to view the camera from my desktop computer, which is connected directly to my router. I just type in the camera's IP address with ":8080" at the end, and the camera's image and controls pop right up. I'm using Internet Explorer for that.

As for trying to view it from outside the network, I've tried it on my iPhone's (Samsung Illusion) browser. I've tried typing in my ddns domain name plus the port, and I've tried my current external IP address (it changes every so often because of the Dynamic IP) plus the port. When I do, it says "Web page not available. It might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address." I've also tried a phone app called IP Cam Viewer. It keeps telling me "Could not connect to given Hostname/IP and Port."


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

If you haven't already, try checking the itunes app store for a Wansview app. I'd check the manual to make sure it's the right one; the manual should mention if there are any iphone/android apps that you can use to access your ip camera. The app might take quite a bit of fiddling to get working.

I found this through google but the reviews don't look promising: https://itunes.apple.com/app/wansview-plug-play/id447291296?mt=8

Have you tried to access the camera from a remote computer? if an outside computer can get to it, then we can narrow the problem down to the iphone.

A couple of other things - are you certain that port 8080 is not being used by anything else? Also, trying going to the Virtual Servers tab in your router and changing the protocol from "all" to "TCP". Can you also try to ping your ddns name from your phone? I'm sure that there is some kind of free ping test app on itunes.


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

I just tried a different app called "Bi Smarteye" that's supposedly from Wansview.com... can't get it to work. After I input my info, it goes to a little camera control screen, but there's no image in the viewer. No error messages or anything either, so I don't know what's going on with that one.

I haven't been able to try accessing the camera from a remote computer yet, but I will later this evening or tomorrow. I'll just be shocked that works, though, since every port testing tool I try tells me that my ports aren't even open.

As far as I know, port 8080 isn't being used by anything else. How could I check and be sure?

Changing from "all" to "TCP" made no difference...

I'll see if I can find a ping test app and will post my results soon.


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Okay, found a ping test app called "Ping & DNS." Typed in my DDNS host and pressed "Ping". Apparently it was successful, because among the results is "3 packets transmitted, 3 received."


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Hi RazorHall please ensure your ip camera iset to a static(fixed) ip address not using DHCP which is no good for portforwarding.

Two ways to do this:

1. Navigate to the ip address of the TP-Link and login with credentials go to the DHCP server or Lan and see if you have something called DHCP reservation or DHCP lease you can assign an ip address to a device so that it is assigned the same address upon router re-boot or power up. 

You simply enter an ip address within the scope of the TP-Link DHCP server and then enter the mac(physical) address of the ip camera ex 01:FE:03:B6:FF:5F click apply or save.

Re-boot router.

2. Navigate to the ip camera ip address and set a static ip address rather than setting it to DHCP client and receiving an ip address from the router. You assign an ip address outside of the DHCP scope of the TP-Links DHCP server to avoid ip conflicts.

Also set the DDNS settings to your dyn hostname and the username and password of your account with them to sync your Public ip address with your DYN DDNS hostname and update it when it changes.

Click apply and save changes and re-boot ip camera.

Navigate and login to router and change portforward rules to point to new static ip address. No schedule always on and WAN side set to all.

Powercycle all devices on the network leave off for two minutes.

Power on modem wait for lights to stabilize.

Power on router wait for lights to stabilize.

Power on ip camera wait until light satabilizes and fully booted.

Power on computers and other devices.


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

TheCyberMan: I think the camera was already set to a fixed IP, but I went ahead and set up a DHCP reservation for it. Then I set the port forwarding rules so that port 8080 is for the camera's IP address. Turned everything off, waited a few minutes, and started things up again in the order you mentioned. Unfortunately, still the same results when trying to access the camera from phone, and open port tests are still negative.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Can you post a screenshot of your portforwarding in the router please for review?

Also did you set the DDNS settings on the ip camera rather than on the router?


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Okay, screenshots attached. I currently have the DDNS info filled out on both the router and camera. Should it be camera only?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

I would remove the DDNS settings from the router and leave them on the camera.

Try disabling the UPNP settings for port 8080.

Re-boot the router and camera and check to see if you can connect using your hostname. if not check the port is open again.


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Alrighty, I disabled DDNS on the router and left the DDNS info on the camera. I unchecked "Use UPnP to Map Port" in the camera's network settings, so it's not showing up in the router's UPnP tab anymore. I rebooted the router and camera, and everything's still the same. Can access the camera from the desktop, can't access it elsewhere. The port check tools still say "connection refused".


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Please try disabling the firewall on the router please the SPI and DOS firewall if applicable as a test.


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Disabled the SPI firewall on the router. DOS firewall = Windows firewall? If so, I turned that off as well. Tested again, same results.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Please re-enable all the firewalls please.

I have just been looking through the thread again and when noticing your modem i notice it is ADSL i missed that apologies i think that is also a router in which case you will have to forward the port thru that to the WAN IP address of your TP-Link router.

Please find the manual below and login to it's ip address it is listed as 192.168.1.254 as default and go to NAT and select define a custom port and enter the portforwarding details in there.

If that ip address does not work connect up directly to the netopia and do an *ipconfig /all *and make a note of the default gateway which will be the ip address of the netopia.

http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...tic-Files/2210-02-10NA_AdminHandbook_v784.pdf


----------



## RazorHall (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

TheCyberMan: That worked!!! I'm now able to view the camera using my phone. Thanks so much for your help! Thanks also to everyone else who replied to this thread. I'm thrilled that this problem is finally solved! :thumb: :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to set up IP security camera, having port forwarding problems*

Hey RazorHall i am so glad your issue is now resolved we got here in the end sorry i missed a step that was important but we is here.

You are very welcome.

I will mark this as solved i have kept a special eye on this thread as did you see my eye:grin::laugh: i thought i may have to :facepalm: but no i am glad to say.

Happy new year and happy ip camera connections to you.:thumb:


----------

